
This Chart Helps You Find the Right Career Based on Salary and Growth - chlee99
http://lifehacker.com/this-chart-helps-you-find-the-right-career-based-on-sal-508226682
======
Casseres
My profession isn't listed: Licensed Merchant Mariner

Third Assistant Engineer / Third Mate: $100,000

Second Assistant Engineer / Second Mate: $120,000

First Assistant Engineer / First Mate: $140,000

Chief Engineer / Chief Mate: $160,000

Master (Captain): $200,000

And that is only working half the year at sea. Salaries listed are
approximate, and if anything, on the low end. Schooling is the easiest way to
enter the profession. Free if attending the federal maritime academy,
approximately $10,000 a year for 4 years if attending one of the six state
maritime academies. Able to upgrade license to the next rating after one year
of sea time in the current rating.

